# Glue to use for sanding discs



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I cut out some 9" sanding discs for my disc sander last night and coated the back real good with spray adhesive. Slapped it on the faceplate and held it with some pressure for about ten minutes, and it held on pretty good. This morning I stroll out to the shop and it had fallen off.

I'm using heavy duty sandpaper and the faceplate is metal, if that makes a difference.

So my question is…What glue do you guys use?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know what kind of glue is in your spray adhesive, but mine is contact cement.
Contact cement must be applied to both surfaces and allowed to dry before you bring the surfaces together.

My biggest problem with this stuff is that removal is very difficult. They make kits to convert these sanders to "hook & loop" type attachment. My disk sander is 12" and I plan to convert it once I fix all the rest of the world's problems.


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll have to look at it this evening after work to see what the glue type is. I'll have to try applying it to both surfaces, I only put it on the sandpaper last night.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

There used to be a product available that came in a cardboard tube, about 1 1/2" diam. about 12" long and it was a thick paste type product that you opened the end and turned on the sander and held it against the steel plate and dressed the plate all way across. Placed the disc on the plate and lightly run a board across the entire sanding disc ti smooth out. This was a loooong time ago, so not sure if it's still around. Removal of the disc was simple and easy. Then apply another light coat of the adhesive and repeat.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Derick, don't use contact cement. You'll be sorry.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

The spray adhesive works but both pieces should be sprayed, allowed to dry about 5-10 minutes and then joined.
automotive trim adhesive works but it is a pain to clean off.
acetone will take most adhesives in a hurry, WD40 works as an adhesive remover as well but that in turn has to be cleaned off prior to mounting a new disc.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Did a google for the "stuff" I used years ago as an apprentice in a cabinet shop. No luck. It was a great product.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Before adhesive backed discs took over all the sanding discs I used were attached to the pads with this stuff from 3M. It sticks well and is removable, although you may have to heat it a little. Still available mostly at automotive supply stores.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

crank49: The H&L conversion is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.freemansupply.com/LatexDiscCement.htm










I have not used this - it seems to be a contact cement - but perhaps with a different chemistry that makes it less challenging to remove than the contact cement from Lowes for Formica.

I just have PSA discs

Also there is "feathering disc adhesive" that you can get at the auto parts store for gluing discs to rubber backers.

I have used it for disc sanding auto body - but there I am only expecting the glue to hold for 20 minutes use or so before changing discs.


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I'll try using the spray adhesive on both surfaces if that doesn't work I'll pick up some of the 3M stuff.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with using feathering disc adhesive just use a small amount spread around on each side. I works fine.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try rubber cement.


----------



## cj08758 (Mar 3, 2018)

I always used Titebond's Franklin Sanding Disc Cement which worked very well and lasted quite long. it was made by Franklin International product code 0-37083-05043-1 but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Their website is http://www.franklininternational.com/home.aspx - hanen't contacted anyone there yet as I still have most of an 8 oz bottle left. hope this helps.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Thanks for all the input. I ll try using the spray adhesive on both surfaces if that doesn t work I ll pick up some of the 3M stuff.
> 
> - derrickparks57


Any solvent based contact cement, or 3m spray 90, or even 3m spray 77
It peels right of with lacquer thinner.
Whenever I miss stick a piece of laminate, I use lacquer thinner to peel it off. Works easily.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully Derrick has figured it out by now


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The feathering disc adhesive is what I use to attach my wife's diamond lapping plates to the surface plate.

It holds great and still allows the disc to be removed. 
It cost way to freaking much for what it does however.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its sad that you can't find sanding disc adhesive any more. I have had a squeeze bottle of Craftsman (Sears) sanding disc adhesive sitting on my workbench for something like 40 years just to apply regular sand paper to my little model makers 4" disc sander and occasionally other things. Its about 2/3 gone now. I am surprised it has stayed workable all this time. Hope it holds out until I croak.


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

2sided tape, not the thicker tape used for fastening carpet
Works for me- even can fasten wood to bandsaw fence to increase height for resawing


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Like Anneb3, I use double sided tape on both my 9" and my 12" sanders.


----------

